# Deferring reception for a year



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

We're looking at the pros and cons of deferring our LO's reception place for a year, the process seems quite straight forward, we just wondered if anyone had experience of either starting or deferring for a year.  Our LO will only just have turned 4, and apart from the occassional morning upset at going to nursery and has made friends, which have carried over outside of nursery, which is great for all of us!  I suppose we're nervous about putting him on the back foot to start with, however he may get bored in the extra year in nursery and seeing his friends start big school....... so many things to think about, any advice/experiences welcome 😀 Xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We have done this for my bot and still stand by the decision. Emotionally he was still wobbly and i strongly felt it would be all just too much of the learning pressure plus social side and dealing with his disability.

He's not bored at nursery but as the pressure is off slightly he's more inquisitive and want to try new things outside of nursery so i think we have the balance right.  School can bring its own issues and as long as you can create the thirst for learning then our little people can thrive.

You know your child best though so if you think he/she will be bored and behaviors emerge etc.
Also it was easier for us in some ways as either year he would go to school with one of two friends and our decision has meant he has developed new friendships well that wil transfer with him.  All in making things stack in his corner (as we know he'll have more challenges when school really starts).

Any questions feel free to ask or PM me ;-)


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Gertie, we're visiting a few schools soon, so will also be asking them questions x


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Best decision we made for our son, he would never have managed last year whereas this year he has grown up so much and really coping with it all so far. I felt he was ready this year so I think you'll know if your lo is ready or not. Having a look round some schools a good start. Good luck with your decision :O)


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to barge in, I'm considering this but lots of family are against it.
Will your lo eventually be in the position of having to miss out on year seven as seems quite commonplace?


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello, I don't think they will, I spoke to the council and they said it would just be a deferal and then into reception. I spoke to the nursery staff and they think he will be fine and may be bored if he stays for another year.

Have you heard that they skip a year later then, seems a bit daft?


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

I was under the impression you can only defer reception until the term after they turn 5 and then they will go into the correct class for their age, i.e if Lo turns 5 in summer term they will have to start in the following September but begin in year 1 and will have missed reception. I am sure some schools in some la's are flexible about this and may facilitate children going into reception but I do know some are not and there are no bending of the rules. You need to check with the schools in your area to see what they facilitate. Others please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

This doesn't apply to us as we deferred c-section one day to 1 sep to avoid this problem but our friends have made the decision to defer and their daughter had made friends at nursery and now they have all moved onto school and it is the first time she is saying she doesn't want to go to nursery as she has no friends and no one will play with her obviously because they are all a lot more baby ish that her (she's a may baby!) I think they are regretting their decision x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

My friend adopted 2 boys and they are in same yr at school because of where their bdays fall. She didn't defer her youngest and he has thrived and is now doing well in year 1. Its all personal but i know she is 100% behind her decision.


----------



## Mouseycat (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks all, there are pros and cons to deferring, so we're so torn, we have a couple of months before we need to submit, so we'll use that time to really think them all through.

Our LA have said that if we defer, he'll go in September the following, straight into reception and follow that age cohort through.  The compulsory school age is not until 5 years old, when they should attend the September after they're 5th birthday.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We deferred my son's schooling last year, he will start age 5 in reception and there are no plans for him to miss a year later.  I will need to apply to defer again when he starts junior school and comprehensive school but the LA need to show it's in his best interest to miss a year of school and so it is very unlikely that would happen.  

It seems to be working for us.  He's not bored in nursery, there's a lot of different things there at a very busy pre-school and I think he'll be more ready for school at just five than just four.  

We had to apply to the LA to do it, and the school and pre-school supported us.  We felt that from a purely academic point of view with additional support he would probably cope, but it would be a struggle.  Given the other issues he has at home and his emotional development delay he would benefit more from an extra year in pre-school and more time with me at home to try and tackle some of the other problems he has before he goes into school.  The LA and school/pre-school agreed, and it that was that.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

there is a ** group you could join
https://www.********.com/groups/121613774658942/
the starting a year late but going into yr 1 is nonsense..and wouldnt be beneficial at all..it should be possible to start a whole year late and go in to yr R..you may have to fight for it but its worth the fight for our children
kj x


----------

